# Damn You



## Azrael Keeper of Souls (Apr 28, 2008)

*Warning: Strong Language Throughout*
This is my view on life. Read it, feel it, critacize it or disregard it. It doesn't matter to me.
Damn you.
Who are you to decide who I am to be or what I may become. What are you to do if I strive to be different? Am I just another meaningless pile of shit to you? What am I to you naïve fools, you simpleton nut jobs who think you know what the real world is like. How am I to express myself, how must I say it?  What must I fucking do to get it through to you that I am not a toy of society?
You idiots! How long will it take you to notice that I am not the simple minded dolt that I put on for show? I am neither fool nor blind bumbling idiot. Can you not feel the pain I feel? Of course not. You keep to yourselves, ignoring others. You unconscious assholes. Why must I continue living in a world devoid of life and its meaning? None of you know pain. None of you feel pain, feel what I feel.
Damn you!
Why do you tempt me? Why am I so angry with you? Because it’s people like you who make people like me insane. Who are we you ask. We are the unloved, the uncared for and disgraced. We are the exiles, the social outcasts.  We start out normal, but we end up eating shit out of your hands. You toy with our emotions, play with our minds, and corrupt our chain of thought. We become children, no putty in your hands. You mold us to your desire and shape us to your will. Finally we fucking snap. We can’t take the strain damn it. You throw us away but we don’t stay in the trash. We’re like a bad case of crabs, we come back to haunt you. No matter what you do to get rid of us, we’ll always be there in the back of your head. We were that guilt pleasure that u had fun with. Now it’s our turn.
DAMN YOU!
I’m still not finished, though almost near my end. Of all the petty trivialities your fools come up with, it’s your own reasons for fucking existing.  No matter what the problem, big or small, you feel the need to voice it to everyone. It’s as if you need more attention than anyone else. You want to be the center of the world. You want people to mitigate to you and be your pawns. Fuck that.  No longer will we stand for it. We will go on and we will survive. Take your foolish tribulations and troubles with you. Get the hell out of our sight. We “crazies” don’t want you anymore.
*DAMN YOU!!!*​​​​​​​


----------



## kidstaple (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice rant. I enjoyed it, and understand were your coming from 100%. Keep the good work up!

OH, and by the way: Welcome to the forum!

PEACE


----------



## Chessrogue (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, nice rant... Reminds me of when I was younger... I challenge you to write this again but substitute your vulgar, everyday language for something more artistic. Anyone can use words like, shit, fuck, etc... unoriginality is quite boring to me...


----------



## Kurosaki_Ichigo (May 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to say but this is rather boring, and almost void of meaning. It's a nice idea but as some others have said, you may want to substitute some of the swearing for other, more artistic ways of expressing it.


----------



## Elipsis (May 3, 2008)

I liked it. It sounds like one of those poems you hear at activist gatherings or something like that. The swearing is fine. Swearing is great! Swearing _is_ artistic in the right situation. This is one of them. I'm not saying that you should throw shits and fucks around more than Quentin Tarantino, but if you write the same things you are thinking, don't change it for the world.


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2008)

If used correctly, a curse can have a good effect on your writing. Throw them in randomnly all over the show, and they lose all meaning. 

Sam.


----------



## Azrael Keeper of Souls (May 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your feedback. This is just the first of many pieces to come. The next is just something I need to get off my chest.


----------

